# Make sure those circuits are off!



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

A guy I work with just sprung for these stainless strippers a week or 2 ago. Luckily thats all happened. We can laugh this one off. He was trimming out some plugs and one of them was picked up on the lighting circuit which was already trimmed and heated up. I saw the lights dim, but the breaker didnt trip. Whoops.. :laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is why non-contact testers save money.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> This is why non-contact testers save money.


Yep. Every time I use my Knipex tester it costs me fifty bucks  .


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Shock-Therapy said:


> A guy I work with just sprung for these stainless strippers a week or 2 ago. Luckily thats all happened. We can laugh this one off. He was trimming out some plugs and one of them was picked up on the lighting circuit which was already trimmed and heated up. I saw the lights dim, but the breaker didnt trip. Whoops.. :laughing:


That is why I purchase craftsman strippers. Same make as everyone elses but guaranteed forever. They go boom, go back to sears, they replace.

( yes you should test before cutting but **it still happens )


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

eejack said:


> That is why I purchase craftsman strippers. Same make as everyone elses but guaranteed forever. They go boom, go back to sears, they replace.
> 
> ( yes you should test before cutting but **it still happens )


Seriously? :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Seriously? :laughing:


Sears takes back and guarantees all their craftsman hand tools. 

Years ago someone needed to chuck a socket into a drill. So instead of getting the proper stuff, they stole my craftsman socket extension out of my bag, put it into the stationary bandsaw and cut it in half ( apparently they could not get the female end into the drill ).

I only know this because I saw the end still in the bandsaw.

Anyway I brought the end back to Sears and since I had the end with the part number still on it, they replaced it.

They make decent tools at a decent price but their guarantee is awesome.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

eejack said:


> Sears takes back and guarantees all their craftsman hand tools.
> 
> Years ago someone needed to chuck a socket into a drill. So instead of getting the proper stuff, they stole my craftsman socket extension out of my bag, put it into the stationary bandsaw and cut it in half ( apparently they could not get the female end into the drill ).
> 
> ...


One of the reasons Sears is going out of business


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

reminds me of when one jm used bolt cutters to chop a 10 awg j cord with out making sure it was disconnected (480 and bolt cutters make quite a bang)
no one hurt but he never made that mistake again after that:laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

electricalwiz said:


> One of the reasons Sears is going out of business


Hardly - it is more along the lines of Sam Walton's kids being complete asshats about how they run their business.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=WMT+Interactive#{"range":"5y","scale":"linear"}


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> Hardly - it is more along the lines of Sam Walton's kids being complete asshats about how they run their business.


No, just poor business decisions made by Sears.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Went to sears today. Local store didnt even carry wire strippers. :blink:


That seems like one of those poor decisions.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Probably cost me $10 in fuel. :wallbash:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> No, just poor business decisions made by Sears.


Certainly part of it as well. Hard to imagine but Sears was the large retail giant that walmart is now.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think Sears always had better quality than walmart ever has. Problem is the people don't want quality.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

they stopped carrying their tape measures couple years ago in my area.. when i returned mine they said it would be the last replacement, pointed to the wall and i had to pick from other brands.. stinks but at least they offered that. oh and IMHO buying KMart drove the nail.. just a matter of time after that.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The only department stores that make money are the junk stores and the high end stores. Sears is stuck in the middle. They're doomed.


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

You a store's days are numbered when they pull out of large shopping centers.

Sears Canada did that last year. Now its about an hours drive to the nearest Sears. Need less to say its been about a year since i have been in one. 

If they can't compete after buying out one of their competitor's remains 15 years ago.... :no:

The store has been going down hill for years.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> Certainly part of it as well. Hard to imagine but Sears was the large retail giant that walmart is now.



I know, unfortunately its probably to late to save Sears.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Sears and Kmart will be gone within a year.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Kmart used to be huge in Canada.. they're all gone now.


----------



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

They make ceramic kitchen knives. Why not a ceramic cutting edge for wire cutters? Non-conductive, durable, and holds an edge.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Too brittle.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

eejack said:


> Sears takes back and guarantees all their craftsman hand tools.
> 
> Years ago someone needed to chuck a socket into a drill. So instead of getting the proper stuff, they stole my craftsman socket extension out of my bag, put it into the stationary bandsaw and cut it in half ( apparently they could not get the female end into the drill ).
> 
> ...


Real electricians don't use Craftsman tools......because they suck


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Real electricians don't use Craftsman tools......because they suck


 Not even made in USA anymore. I managed to get a Craftsman socket set I really like because it doesn't have 10,000 unnecessary pieces, but their ratchets with about 3 teeth and randomly reversing pawls? The hell with those.

I think the replacement 72 tooth ratchets I have are Blackhawk. Pricier of course, but still made in USA and I haven't broken one yet.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> Real electricians don't use Craftsman tools......because they suck


I apologize if your panties got into a twist there young fellow. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

eejack said:


> I apologize if your panties got into a twist there young fellow. :thumbsup:


I'm not wearing any. :thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> I'm not wearing any. :thumbsup:


Safety first :thumbup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

eejack said:


> I apologize if your panties got into a twist there young fellow. :thumbsup:


...But should you pre-twist them?


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> ...But should you pre-twist them?


It might not stop them from falling off but it may keep your junk from falling out. :laughing:


----------

